# Lethargic, puffy fur and fast breathing



## Doysia (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a baby rat that doesn't seem to be growing much. She eats and drinks. She is content hanging out in one part of the cage. She seems to sleep or at least rest a lot. Any thoughts on why?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It sounds like she is your only rat. If so, it is likely that she is lonely, depressed, and mentally unhealthy because she needs a companion.

All of this can lower the immune system and open a rat up to illnesses.


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

It sounds more like she is sick to me. I would suggest taking her to a vet.


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

She sounds sick to me to..i lost a rat like that last tuesday..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

My new rat is like that. I believe she is just really nervous. She sits at one side of the cage and rests for hours.. then all of a sudden she'll start jumping about when she thinks no one is around. Maybe your rat is just shy as well.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lethargy, puffy fur and rapid breathing are all signs of sickness, not shyness. She needs a vet and antibiotics if these are the signs you're seeing.


----------

